# have i been hijacked ?(solved)

## hedmo

hi all 

i have a problem with my user.i have only 8kb/sec in download (my line is 8mb/sec) and i have always 300kb/sec 

in upload even if i dont have any app....... on.have i been hijacked ?.after 4 weeks with this problem,some englishspeaking 

 guy cald me about computer problem.( http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/002064560661).i know this is a fake but

with  my up/downlods problem i am getting worried  :Crying or Very sad: 

please help my with this problem.i dont know were to start

regards hedmoLast edited by hedmo on Mon Feb 20, 2012 12:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

try to install this, it will tell you want is doing the upload:

```
phenomx6 ~ # eix -s nethogs

[I] net-analyzer/nethogs

     Available versions:  0.8.0-r2

     Installed versions:  0.8.0-r2(08:46:27 PM 01/30/2012)

     Homepage:            http://nethogs.sf.net/

     Description:         A small 'net top' tool, grouping bandwidth by process

```

----------

